# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Почти 40 процентов Android-устройств содержат серьезную уязвимость

## Tcinet

Исследователи компании Check Point предупредили о том, что огромное число Android-устройств могут подвергнуться атакам вследствие уязвимости, заложенной в самой операционной системе Android. Речь идет о функции SYSTEM_ALERT_WINDOW, которая позволяет приложениям выводить срочные сообщения на экран, перекрывая окна других сообщений. Первоначально эта функция появилась в версии Android 6.0.0, и пользователь должен был самостоятельно решать, каким приложениям позволено перекрывать экран своими срочными сообщениями. Однако уже в версии Android 6.0.1 это право автоматически было присвоено всем приложениям, загружаемым из Google Play.

Это объяснялось тем, что функция пришлась очень кстати многим приложениям и, в частности, популярным мессенджерам, которые могли в любой момент уведомлять владельцев устройств о новых сообщениях. В Google, очевидно, решили не обременять пользователей необходимостью вручную определять уровень привилегий тех или иных приложений. Но в результате возможность перекрывать экран устройств получили абсолютно любые приложения – в том числе и вредоносные. По данным Check Point, функцией SYSTEM_ALERT_WINDOW охотно пользуются, например, 74% всех существующих вымогательских программ для ОС Android. Зловреды блокируют экран устройства своим сообщением и требуют выкуп за снятие блокировки.

----------

